# Tekkers...?



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Firstly just want to make it clear that im not disputing any reason behind him being banned...

However, anyone know why and how long for?

Despite his failed threads, I miss the guy... :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Banned ?

He's one of the decent sorts on here .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He got banned for doing such a terrible job of producing the goods on his thread lol

Shocked to hear he's banned to be honest though


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Banned ?
> 
> He's one of the decent sorts on here .


Well looking at his previous posts, he's now got no avi and his title says banned.

So...would presume so.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Really?

Shame, good bit of banter with Tekkers


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

woah why?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> Well looking at his previous posts, he's now got no avi and his title says banned.
> 
> So...would presume so.


If its with tapatalk be careful it's devious it told me Scoob was banned went online to the actual site and it said no such thing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Milky, what's the score?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@IGotTekkers

Maybe he's not


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought your rep bar went down when you got banned, his is still full ? shame though if he has, I was enjoying reading what he was eating every day with his new cycle :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hmmm his last post was in the AL thread, its 5 pages long aparently but the 5th doesnt load for me it just loads the 4th again ??

Perhaps something was said on page 5 ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Well he doesn't even know just spoke to him and he hasn't got tr first clue


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hmmm his last post was in the AL thread, its 5 pages long aparently but the 5th doesnt load for me it just loads the 4th again ??
> 
> Perhaps something was said on page 5 ?


or he tried shifting some of that 1000000mg prochem gear :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Hmmm his last post was in the AL thread, its 5 pages long aparently but the 5th doesnt load for me it just loads the 4th again ??
> 
> Perhaps something was said on page 5 ?


same here :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It would appear some dipsh*t banned him accidently instead of the correct person due to being on his phone.

The same dipsh*t has now lifted the ban and has asked me to ask you all to forgive him :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> It would appear some dipsh*t banned him accidently instead of the correct person due to being on his phone.
> 
> The same dipsh*t has now lifted the ban and has asked me to ask you all to forgive him :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Does said dipsh*t begin with M? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Does said dipsh*t begin with M? :lol:


I cant confirm nor deny this due to the code of honour amongst MOD's :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

This forum wouldn't be the same without Tekkers :no:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tekkers is the new forum mascot :thumb:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Tekkers is the new forum mascot :thumb:


Ukmuscle's Manning/Snowden


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The question now is who got the real ban ??? Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So I'm not banned?? YAYYYY was honestly almost in tears.

You ****ers ...  i was truly lost for that hour..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Does said dipsh*t begin with M? :lol:


Malcolm.....??

Right nob head isn't he!!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> The question now is who got the real ban ??? Lol


Must be @LMan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Malcolm.....??
> 
> Right nob head isn't he!!


I know! Not as bad as Milky though 

:ban:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Must be @LMan


Nah he's busy cockblocking himself and sleeping in his own vomit in magaluf


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nah he's busy cockblocking himself and sleeping in his own vomit in magaluf


So he says mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Talaria said:


> Must be @LMan


Who the hell are you now ?

My head hurts every fu*ker changing names.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Who the hell are you now ?
> 
> My head hurts every fu*ker changing names.


I think it's @lxm mate......

:lol:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Phew...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> It would appear some dipsh*t banned him accidently instead of the correct person due to being on his phone.
> 
> The same dipsh*t has now lifted the ban and has asked me to ask you all to forgive him :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Negged :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> Negged :lol:


Don't be negging *** now he didn't do it on purpose :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well he doesn't even know just spoke to him and he hasn't got tr first clue


Someone's been Tekkered :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who the hell are you now ?
> 
> My head hurts every fu*ker changing names.





R0BLET said:


> I think it's @lxm mate......
> 
> :lol:


First time I have changed username, I was goldenballs23 but they got rusty, so I asked Katy to change my name so it's easier to quote. :laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Talaria said:


> First time I have changed username, I was goldenballs23 but they got rusty, so I asked Katy to change my name so it's easier to quote. :laugh:


Or are you IXM and trying to deceive us???


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Or are you IXM and trying to deceive us???


Yes that's it, I am now off to phone home.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That goldenballs dude was a fcuking bellend :whistling:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> That goldenballs dude was a fcuking bellend :whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> First time I have changed username, I was goldenballs23 but they got rusty, so I asked Katy to change my name so it's easier to quote. :laugh:


I did wonder who the feck you were when you posted in my journal earlier, didn't like to say anything as you were on my friends list and my memory for names is absolutely shocking!

Bellend


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Someone's been Tekkered :lol:


Oh no I haven't I'm not his type


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no I haven't I'm not his type


That means your on his Tekdar, targeted for a damn good Tekkering :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> First time I have changed username, I was goldenballs23 but they got rusty, so I asked Katy to change my name so it's easier to quote. :laugh:


So, you like Sandals then?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So, you like Sandals then?


Yes ones that make you run faster. :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> That means your on his Tekdar, targeted for a damn good Tekkering :lol:


Noooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Yes ones that make you run faster. :whistling:


It's a good forum name. :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No name change or proper ban ere'


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> No name change or proper ban ere'


I can sleep easy tonight now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no I haven't I'm not his type


Yeah, you have a pulse :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, you have a pulse :lol:


No he preferrs the slutty type


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No he preferrs the slutty type


Don't we all??? :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Don't we all??? :lol:


speak for yourself - I much prefer a lady with class..

@mrssalvatore - hello! :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> speak for yourself - I much prefer a lady with class..
> 
> @mrssalvatore - hello! :laugh:


Me? You was arguing with me the other day the bloody cheek!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MutantX said:


> speak for yourself - I much prefer a lady with class..
> 
> @mrssalvatore - hello! :laugh:


Well her location is the bedroom mate so if she is spending most her time there maybe she isn't the classy bird you thought!?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Well her location is the bedroom mate so if she is spending most her time there maybe she isn't the classy bird you thought!?


It's a night club


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Me? You was arguing with me the other day the bloody cheek!!


Ohh feisty aswell.. :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Ohh feisty aswell.. :whistling:


I don't even have a response to that! What do you want?

Or are we out in a pi ss take wind up mission from the MA?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't even have a response to that! What do you want?
> 
> Or are we out in a pi ss take wind up mission from the MA?


Busted lads! :cursing:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Busted lads! :cursing:


Though as much


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No he preferrs the slutty type


Really...... I don't think Tekkers has any type tbh pmsl


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Really...... I don't think Tekkers has any type tbh pmsl


As long as they're male


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't even have a response to that! What do you want?
> 
> Or are we out in a pi ss take wind up mission from the MA?


No that is not the case l can assure you, don't rise to the herberts :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> No that is not the case l can assure you, don't rise to the herberts :thumbup1:


What is the case then ?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> What is the case then ?


You made an assumption so I went with it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> You made an assumption so I went with it


You started it in the first place!!!!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> You started it in the first place!!!!!!


What is this kindergarten?? :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> What is this kindergarten?? :lol:


It sounded just like that when you was accusing me of being a teachers pet

Don't start things you can't finish


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> It sounded just like that when you was accusing me of being a teachers pet
> 
> Don't start things you can't finish


That's it I'm telling the head teacher!!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> That's it I'm telling the head teacher!!!!


Good! I hope you get bitch slapped while you're there


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Good! I hope you get bitch slapped while you're there


Meanie!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Meanie!


Yes


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jesus! Will the pair of you just get a room!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Jesus! Will the pair of you just get a room!!!


Is the sexual tension that obvious mate? :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Is the sexual tension that obvious mate? :lol:


Oh for the love of god ! Stop chatting bubbles and go find someone else to annoy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

can you two hurry up and have bumsex


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> can you two hurry up and have bumsex


 @mrssalvatore ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> @mrssalvatore ?


Errrr,...... How about ..........no


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> can you two hurry up and have bumsex


That's a negative


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> What is the case then ?


There is no case, no one is discussing you anywhere, no one has a vendetta and no one has it in for you.

You took the bait and then they played you.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> There is no case, no one is discussing you anywhere, no one has a vendetta and no one has it in for you.
> 
> You took the bait and then they played you.


Okay  thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Okay  thanks for clearing it up


Does that mean I get an apology?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Does that mean I get an apology?


No


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> can you two hurry up and have bumsex


Post pics in AL


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Post pics in AL


No


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

gummyp said:


> Post pics in AL


Maybe, I think she's warming to me?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I started reading & could not stop laughing got funnier & funnier as a read :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Maybe, I think she's warming to me?


Don't flatter yourself !


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread just made my night. Loving the work @Milky *cough* Malcom Mod


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is the word @Goosh the word that is used for when a woman sucks in water with her minge and squirts it out to give it a clean or is that bit of skin between ur bollox and ur asshole??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is the word @Goosh the word that is used for when a woman sucks in water with her minge and squirts it out to give it a clean or is that bit of skin between ur bollox and ur asshole??


What?? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What?? :lol:


The word goosh, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The word goosh, lol


Yeah I get that. I was 'what'ing at the highlighted bit!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok I'll try again is goosh another word for vaginal irrigation or is another word the 'perenium' (sp?)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pop quiz hotshot! ... Is goosh.....???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, have had 4 anti histamines today and a bit strange lol :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Ok I'll try again is goosh another word for vaginal irrigation or is another word the 'perenium' (sp?)


Pmsl I'm not bothered about how you worded it. I've never heard of women doing that!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry, have had 4 anti histamines today and a bit strange lol :lol:


Lol I've just googled and you mean douche!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl I'm not bothered about how you worded it. I've never heard of women doing that!


I now have it on good authority that it is a 'douche'

Now that leads me to wtf is a douchebag :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The other word is 'gooch'

 

@Goosh it's ok we've sorted it, ur name is fine :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I now have it on good authority that it is a 'douche'
> 
> Now that leads me to wtf is a douchebag :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 127939


Glad we cleared that up


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 127939


That's one of my missus Christmas present sorted.

@Fatstuff , 300mg nytols and you'll be properly away with the fairies, or at least see some.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's one of my missus Christmas present sorted.
> 
> @Fatstuff , 300mg nytols and you'll be properly away with the fairies, or at least see some.


Yep apparently every girl should have one. I can't believe I've got to the age of 34 without knowing this. I must have a right manky foo :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's one of my missus Christmas present sorted.
> 
> @Fatstuff , 300mg nytols and you'll be properly away with the fairies, or at least see some.


How many is that in one a nights?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yep apparently every girl should have one. I can't believe I've got to the age of 34 without knowing this. I must have a right manky foo :lol:


Well thats just put me off my cheese toastie.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yep apparently every girl should have one. I can't believe I've got to the age of 34 without knowing this. I must have a right manky foo :lol:


Haha, I'm sure women do it in the bath with the bath water and no implement required, like suck in ur belly or something :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fatstuff said:
 

> How many is that in one a nights?


6 mate. They're 50mg each.

I think 250mg is minimum to have light hallucinations and about 400mg maximum before it gets dangerous.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well thats just put me off my cheese toastie.


Nom nom


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well thats just put me off my cheese toastie.


At least it's not tuna :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> 6 mate. They're 50mg each.
> 
> I think 250mg is minimum to have light hallucinations and about 400mg maximum before it gets dangerous.


I have been taking 2 a night during this period of high pollen half convinced that they are helping with that due to their being an antihistamine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> At least it's not tuna :tongue:


I would rather look at one that looks like a pulled open tuba sandwich than pulled open cheese toastie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, I'm sure women do it in the bath with the bath water and no implement required, like suck in ur belly or something :lol:


No I need the implement now it's been mentioned. I'm going to try to fashion something out of a hot water bottle and a drinking straw until I can get to the shops :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I would rather look at one that looks like a pulled open tuba sandwich than pulled open cheese toastie


Eewww!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No I need the implement now it's been mentioned. I'm going to try to fashion something out of a hot water bottle and a drinking straw until I can get to the shops :lol:


Just give it a wipe with a baby wipe, I'm sure it wil be fine. They are better with a bit of flavour anyway!'


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just give it a wipe with a baby wipe, I'm sure it wil be fine. They are better with a bit of flavour anyway!'


Pmsl you're a minger!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl you're a minger!


That's funny, she thinks that when I say that!!

I'm being genuine though:lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The other word is 'gooch'
> 
> 
> 
> @Goosh it's ok we've sorted it, ur name is fine :lol:


Excellent  so glad you didn't @ me in all those. Phone would have had a fit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That's funny, she thinks that when I say that!!
> 
> I'm being genuine though:lol:


Whatever floats your boat my dear :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Loving all the angles of this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever floats your boat my dear :thumb:


To each their own


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> To each their own


Whatever tickles your pickle :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Like being in the twighlight zone this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Like being in the twighlight zone this


Maybe we are! mg: Doo doo doo doo (that's the twilight zone music in case it's not clear)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


Ok enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


Really???? You do love the limelight don't you???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


Are u 'tafkabc'?? (The artist formally known as beefcurtains)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


you do as you never stop going on about peoples cocks.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


Awww bless, only 4 replies to that post. Here's some more attention for you


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Awww bless, only 4 replies to that post. Here's some more attention for you


Oh oh let's all hold each others cocks and say something to a girl you will only ever have the privilege to converse with via the Internet. I didn't say it for kicks I said it cos thats genuine what I was doing. When will you people learn I don't have an agenda I just say whatever bollox is on my mind. If you think it's for attention don't give it to me by replying.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

tamara said:


> Oh oh let's all hold each others cocks and say something to a girl you will only ever have the privilege to converse with via the Internet. I didn't say it for kicks I said it cos thats genuine what I was doing. When will you people learn I don't have an agenda I just say whatever bollox is on my mind. If you think it's for attention don't give it to me by replying.


Why did you change your username? Just wondering.....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> *Oh oh let's all hold each others cocks *.


I bet you wish you were right in the middle, don't you??

And privilege would be to speak to Stephen Hawkins on the internet, you're the opposite side of the scales.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Oh oh let's all hold each others cocks and say something to a girl you will only ever have the privilege to converse with via the Internet. I didn't say it for kicks I said it cos thats genuine what I was doing. When will you people learn I don't have an agenda I just say whatever bollox is on my mind. If you think it's for attention don't give it to me by replying.


Privilege to converse with? 

I was helping you by giving you the attention you sought. No need to pretend it's not what you were after and be so mean about it.

How come you aren't called beefcurtains anymore anyway?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I bet you wish you were right in the middle, don't you??
> 
> And privilege would be to speak to Stephen Hawkins on the internet, you're the opposite side of the scales.


Only if they are all 7" c0cks mate.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Know its off topic but anyone care to explain how to use the ignore feature?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Know its off topic but anyone care to explain how to use the ignore feature?


I don't even know what exactly the ignore feature does :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Know its off topic but anyone care to explain how to use the ignore feature?


Also mate this thread went off topic after the first few pages


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Also mate this thread went off topic after the first few pages


True this is UK-M afterall!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Jimboi said:


> Know its off topic but anyone care to explain how to use the ignore feature?


There's a sticky about it at the top of gen con. Sorry I can't link it, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There's a sticky about it at the top of gen con. Sorry I can't link it, I'm on my phone.


Cheers all sorted. :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to bed now. Just saying.....

Goodnight

:sleeping:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I'm going to bed now. Just saying.....
> 
> Goodnight
> 
> :sleeping:


And...Good Morning! :thumbup1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And...Good Morning! :thumbup1:


And a very good morning to you sir. Today it's hot hot hot


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

So today I'm getting my face painted, I'm going on a bouncy castle, and I'm going to ride a donkey (insert your own joke)

Why should my kids have all the fun....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> So today I'm getting my face painted, I'm going on a bouncy castle, and I'm going to ride a donkey (insert your own joke)
> 
> Why should my kids have all the fun....


We did that yesterday at cliff hanger lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Oh oh let's all hold each others cocks and say something to a girl you will only ever have the privilege to converse with via the Internet. I didn't say it for kicks I said it cos thats genuine what I was doing. When will you people learn I don't have an agenda I just say whatever bollox is on my mind. If you think it's for attention don't give it to me by replying.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> I'm off to bed, gonna try out my birthday present to myself. See how good a £70 dildo is, who needs men!
> 
> View attachment 127941


Our lass said the ears are set too low on this one .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Face painting - done

Nail painting - done

Bouncy castle - done

Pony ride - done

Feeding squirrels - done

DT is now struggling to keep his eyes open.......


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So I'm not banned?? YAYYYY was honestly almost in tears.
> 
> You ****ers ...  i was truly lost for that hour..


Man i remember when i got banned from world of warcraft when i was a kid... i cried all night..was only a 24hr too!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Tekkers you there?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ahh see what you did there


----------

